# Carnegie Mellon Fall 2012



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.cubingusa.com/cmufall2012/index.php

Date:
12/8/2012

Location:
Connan Room, University Center
Carnegie Mellon University
5032 Forbes Avenue
Pittsburgh, PA 15289

Events:
2x2 Speedsolve - 2 rounds
3x3 Speedsolve - 3 rounds
4x4 Speedsolve - 2 rounds
6x6 Speedsolve
3x3 Blindfolded
Rubik's Clock - 2 rounds
4x4 Blindfolded

Tentative Events:
5x5 Speedsolve
Megaminx



Feels good to delegate a competition where you started organizing one 
Will be back in Pittsburgh for the first time in two years since I graduated..


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (Sep 5, 2012)

YYYEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting. Hopefully more people can come this time and we can have the number of rounds advertised for each event.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 5, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> Thanks for posting. Hopefully more people can come this time and we can have the number of rounds advertised for each event.



Tentative events and addition of rounds will happen ONLY if we have enough time.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 5, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Tentative events and addition of rounds will happen ONLY if we have enough time.


Of course, but I was referring to the rounds/events already on the schedule, which I don't think we'll have any trouble getting through.


Spoiler: Off Topic



I noticed in your UIUC schedule that it says 
"7x7x7 Combined Final: one of first 2 solves must be under 7:00 to do average of 5"
but 7x7 is a mean of 3 event, and thus competitors only have their first attempt to get under the cutoff and finish the mean.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 5, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> Of course, but I was referring to the rounds/events already on the schedule, which I don't think we'll have any trouble getting through.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Off Topic
> ...



Good job.


----------



## HelpCube (Sep 5, 2012)

I should be able to come .


----------



## Skullush (Sep 6, 2012)

I will be doing Clock this time so nobody will be learning how to do Clock 20 minutes before competing and then get podium


----------



## manstrong (Oct 6, 2012)

Is this still going to happen?, because I would love to try and get down there. I only ask because WCA is being weird and when I click on the event a blank page comes up.
Also: (If above equals no then follow also equals no.) 3x3 OH?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 6, 2012)

manstrong said:


> Is this still going to happen?, because I would love to try and get down there. I only ask because WCA is being weird and when I click on the event a blank page comes up.
> Also: (If above equals no then follow also equals no.) 3x3 OH?



I'm pretty sure it's still happening. You should probably contact Tim or someone about the missing WCA Page
And yes, there's no 3x3 OH


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 6, 2012)

manstrong said:


> Is this still going to happen?, because I would love to try and get down there. I only ask because WCA is being weird and when I click on the event a blank page comes up.
> Also: (If above equals no then follow also equals no.) 3x3 OH?


This competition is definitely happening; at the moment, the WCA site seems to be showing a blank page for _every_ competition, not just this one.
As for OH, I left it out this time since it's held quite commonly, but I will probably hold it in the Spring 2013 competition.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 14, 2012)

Most likely am visiting colleges in NYC this weekend.
Bummer it had to be this weekend but oh well.


----------



## teller (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll be there, but no OH? That is NOT cool. Sigh...


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 14, 2012)

teller said:


> I'll be there, but no OH? That is NOT cool. Sigh...


Sorry about that; it'll definitely be held next time (and quite possibly with two rounds to make up for this).
I can't add it for this one though; last time when we (at DC) added an event due to popular demand, it didn't work out well at all...


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Nov 14, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> Sorry about that; it'll definitely be held next time (and quite possibly with two rounds to make up for this).
> I can't add it for this one though; last time when we (at DC) added an event due to popular demand, it didn't work out well at all...



Plus, this delegate won't let the organizer add events, even if there is time.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 15, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Plus, this delegate won't let the organizer add events, even if there is time.


Why won't you let the organizer add events even if there is time? Just wondering.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Nov 15, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Why won't you let the organizer add events even if there is time? Just wondering.



Personal preference. You can ask me more details later in person


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. Good chance I'll make this one.


----------



## byliu88 (Nov 24, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> Sorry about that; it'll definitely be held next time (and quite possibly with two rounds to make up for this).
> I can't add it for this one though; last time when we (at DC) added an event due to popular demand, it didn't work out well at all...



Pretty bummed about no OH also... :/ Probably can still go though.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 29, 2012)

Yay, I can definitely go! Wish there was OH, I've been practicing some lately. Will edit with goals later 

Goals: 
2x2: lol/lol
3x3: sub12.5/sub14.5 hoping I won't be too nervous
4x4: sub1:30/sub1:40
BLD: sub5 haven't practiced in a while...

Goals to make this happen over this weekend:
-Clean and relube my Lubix Lingyun V2
-Practice a lot 

I may need to borrow a blindfold from someone. Also, I'm missing a corner cap on my Shengshou 4x4. Does anyone know where I can find one? I may end up having to borrow someones 4x4.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 1, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Yay, I can definitely go! Wish there was OH, I've been practicing some lately. Will edit with goals later
> 
> Goals:
> 2x2: lol/lol
> ...



What about my goals?

2x2: Sub-4 Single/Sub-6 Average
3x3: Sub-16 Single/Sub-19-Average
4x4: Sub-1:30 Single/Sub-1:50 Average
5x5: Sub-3:00 Single/Sub-4:00 Average
6x6: I don't have one

Also, I will have some dollar store cubes for sale :confused::tu:fp


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 6, 2012)

Does anyone have a center cap for a 55mm Zhanchi I could borrow/have/steal the day of? My blue one went missing in my living room earlier this week and I'm pretty sure it ended up in the litter box. Danke in advance.

edit: if anyone has a good cube they wanna get rid of for whatever reason feel free to approach me. i will have the biggest eyebrows in the room.


----------



## iluvleelee (Dec 6, 2012)

*Carnegie Mellon Fall 2012 (who's going?)*

Is anyone going? comment below


----------



## Mikel (Dec 6, 2012)

All of these people are going.


----------



## teller (Dec 6, 2012)

nlCuber22 said:


> Does anyone have a center cap for a 55mm Zhanchi I could borrow/have/steal the day of? My blue one went missing in my living room earlier this week and I'm pretty sure it ended up in the litter box. Danke in advance.
> 
> edit: if anyone has a good cube they wanna get rid of for whatever reason feel free to approach me. i will have the biggest eyebrows in the room.


Meine 55 is at deine disposal, sir.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 6, 2012)

teller said:


> Meine 55 is at deine disposal, sir.



Ich knew ich could count on du.

re: saturday, pretty bummed that there's no OH, it's about 25% of why I come to comps at all lol


----------



## teller (Dec 8, 2012)

nlCuber22 said:


> Ich knew ich could count on du.
> 
> re: saturday, pretty bummed that there's no OH, it's about 25% of why I come to comps at all lol



I know, right? There's nothing for me to do at this comp. I should have trained for BLD...oh well...

See you there!


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 8, 2012)

I got clock NAR average 

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=105


----------



## cubingandjazz (Dec 8, 2012)

congratulations! btw was anyone filming the average?


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 8, 2012)

cubingandjazz said:


> congratulations! btw was anyone filming the average?


The second round was cancelled since not enough people participated in the event; I would have let someone film that since I'd already gotten NAR. As it stands, though, there is no video.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 8, 2012)

Apparently I missed a very easy BLD scramble 

EDIT:
Corey sent it to me and I got 37.21.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 9, 2012)

Does anyone have the scrambles for 3x3 round 1 and 2?


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 9, 2012)

Other than my NAR, I also got a 44.25 4x4 average, finally top 100!

There were a couple jackets (hoodies) and a white V-cube 2 left at the venue. If anyone thinks these belong to them, contact me and we'll try to work something out. 
Also, as answered in uvafan's video thread, I think we threw the scrambles away.

Thanks to everyone for coming!


----------



## teller (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for hosting, Evan!


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 16, 2012)

The results have finally been posted: 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CMUFall2012
Believe me, I was also worried that something had gone wrong - I had nothing to do with this delay.


----------

